# Can sconed be made a night before?



## galit

Hello

Looking for recipes you make the eve before and then toss to the oven and bake them.

They should be super easy. I thought of scones but if they have any leavening -I can't.

Any suggestions besides buns? it needs to ba a easy to make bake good. Not a complicated thing.

Thanks!


----------



## jellly

There are actually quite a few breakfast items that can be done ahead.  When I worked in a bakery, we regularly made large batches of scones, portioned them and froze them.  I do that at home to this day and often have scone dough in the freezer.  No need to defrost, just put straight in the oven, I have not found a variety yet where this doesn't work.  

Also, most muffin batter can be done ahead and kept in the refrigerator for three days before baking.  Most baking powder is double acting, which means it will be heat activated and leaven in the oven.  We also kept coffeecake batter in the fridge, croissant dough and danish in the freezer (but these need time to rise before baking) and a breakfast bread pudding soaking overnight in the cooler as well.  Don't be afraid to experiment a little, no bakery has time to make all of their varieties fresh from scratch every morning.


----------



## galit

Jelly,

Thank you so much! I never thought I could put a batter with b.soda or b.powder in the fridge overnight..........

I heard so many warning regarding doing this. I will try and put scones dough at the fridge and bake it the next morning.

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## jellly

Note - If you are going to keep scone dough in the fridge instead of the freezer, just keep in mind that many doughs will begin to turn gray after sitting in the fridge for a day or two.  I have often heard chefs refer to this as oxidation, but I don't really know what the process is.  Overnight should be fine, but any longer and I would freeze it instead.


----------



## cheflance

No No No!

It is a sin to make scone the day before. They are terrible the next day. Take it from me.... I LOVE them.

They take only a few moment to make and the reward is so much better. This is my recipe.... Totally fool proof (that's why I can make it He He He)

Merry Christmas!

http://www.cooking-made-easy.com/easy_scone_recipe.html


----------



## galit

ha-ha! everyone is saying different thing! I know it's easy to make (belive me, I'm making puff pastry dough) but I needed to 

come up with a recipes for scones to be baked the next morning....so I was trying to see some recipes and recommendations!

Thank u though!


----------



## jellly

The best way is to find out for yourself.  The next time you make scones, freeze one or two portions, then bake them the next morning to see how you like them.

 I can assure you that no professional bakeries have time to make everything from scratch every morning.  I used to work a 4am shift at a high-end bakery and even that early, the overnight crew was already finishing the croissants, danish and sweetrolls, while I baked the eclairs, madeleines, and financiers.  The muffins even had to be portioned out the night before so they were ready to go.


----------



## jessiquina

we make a bunch of scone dough, and portion it and keep it in the fridge for about 4-5 days. it comes out fine.


----------



## gunnar

jessiquina said:


> we make a bunch of scone dough, and portion it and keep it in the fridge for about 4-5 days. it comes out fine.


last time I was a baker we did much the same but we kept batch in a 3 gallon bucket. made a fresh batch every 3 -4 days. The dough di turn a bit gray near thend but i didn't notice any effect on the final product.


----------



## lentil

I'm with those who say freeze the portioned dough.  It hardly takes any longer to bake and they're more tender.  We sell about hundreds a week frozen to other cafes.  It 's my experience that the less you mess with scone dough/batter, the better.  We make sure the butter pieces are visible in the dry mixture then add the fruit then gently fold in the liquid.  Mix only until combined then shape and freeze.  We use a 4 ounce scoop, but the wedge shape would work as well.  The scoop and weigh method works best for resale.


----------

